# صناعة الكابلات



## mohamed samir yous (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن مساعدة عاجلة عن صناعة الكابلات الكهربائية من الالف للياء 
انا مهندس انتاج كابلات فى السويدى ولكن ببحث عن ماهو جديد 
انا خبرة 3 سنوات ....................................ز

او اى معلومات عن معدن النحاس


----------



## عنتر المهندسين (28 يوليو 2010)

Finally I found a person who is experience in this uniqe manfacturing process because my training is in Gulf Cable and I want more technical information about Armouring , laiyng up and coiling

:20:So Tanks alot dear 
​


----------



## ديدين (30 يوليو 2010)

تفضلوا يا بش مهندسين:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svgW0YYSSOA
أو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGSsFaGciMk&feature=related


----------



## othman al-thnebat (14 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور ممتاز جدا جدا جدا*

ممتاز جدا


mohamed samir yous قال:


> ممكن مساعدة عاجلة عن صناعة الكابلات الكهربائية من الالف للياء
> انا مهندس انتاج كابلات فى السويدى ولكن ببحث عن ماهو جديد
> انا خبرة 3 سنوات ....................................ز
> 
> او اى معلومات عن معدن النحاس


----------



## othman al-thnebat (14 أغسطس 2010)

*[email protected]*



mohamed samir yous قال:


> ممكن مساعدة عاجلة عن صناعة الكابلات الكهربائية من الالف للياء
> انا مهندس انتاج كابلات فى السويدى ولكن ببحث عن ماهو جديد
> انا خبرة 3 سنوات ....................................ز
> 
> او اى معلومات عن معدن النحاس


hi


----------



## othman al-thnebat (14 أغسطس 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (21 أغسطس 2010)

othman al-thnebat قال:


> [email protected]


جزاك الله خيرا مشاهدة ممتعة


----------



## السراب سمير (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير .


----------

